# ADA/ADG tank: HC Meadow



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

A simple composition. HC and Marsilea, hairgrass, Japanese river stone, head-and-tail-light tetras. 
Substrate: Aqua Soil "Amazonia", Power Sand SPECIAL M, Tourmaline BC
Lighting: ADA 8000K HQI, 2 X 36watt 8000K PC










link to a bigger image: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/2/1/2/9006fullcropcopy2_original.jpg


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Jeff, 

I was so excited when I just saw your post, but when I click on the link it asks me to download/save a file. Is the link correct?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok- try it now.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Jeff, the picture is there now. As usual you amaze me with your work, this setup is so simple and sweet. Leaves you with a fantastic taste.

I live in Dubai and tonight I was at a book store looking through the pet books section, specifically aquarium books and low and behold, whose book do I see? I was so ecstatic!!! I called my wife who was with me and told her, "This is the man whose work inspires me and he is in the same forum I go to!!"

Best wishes.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice tank Jeff, what size is this tank?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice tank, Jeff :thumbsup:.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

It's an ADA 90cm. I cropped the image-- just looked better as an image cropped.

Thanks Bert!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh, I was surprised at first, the hc looked like hm.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Skyfish-- you flatter me well beyond my worth. Thanks so much-- I really appreciate it and thanks for the support on the book.


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

Beautiful layout. Stunning.


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

jeff,

The photography and layout are both very impressive. It is awesome to be working at ADG ! I am really excited to see how the hobby is taking off in the US, and what ADG has done for it.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeff,

When doing a layout like this...do you dose ferts right away? Did you go through the "new tank syndrome" or battle algae all all?


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Excellent Jeff!


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

jsenske said:


> A simple composition. HC and Marsilea, hairgrass, Japanese river stone, head-and-tail-light tetras.


Simple but really interesting  great idea and healthy plants!
Great job Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> Jeff,
> 
> When doing a layout like this...do you dose ferts right away? Did you go through the "new tank syndrome" or battle algae all all?


Roy, 
No algae battle on this one- nor any of the "minimal" layouts I have done recently with ADA substrate. This tank only ever had some real minor BBA crop up on the rocks that I annihilated with blasting CO2 and Flourish EXCEL-- double dose after water changes which I increased to every 3-4 days, 50%. I also used ADA Phyton-Git heavily during that 3-4 week period, plus physical removal with a steel brush just before water change. The BBA never reached a point where anyone but me knew it was there. The plants growth out of the gate was superb. I did have to scrub the rocks a few times before the tank reached point where the rocks started staying pretty much perfectly clean all the time-- which I attribute to VERT LEAN WATER COLUMN. 
I dose this tank very lightly-- ADA Step 1, then 2 and Brighty K, about 1/2 to 3/4 dose every other day. I'll do a full dose after water change. ECA is added after water change and whenever the HC starts to look a little pale. 3 days of ECA and it always colors back up fully.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Well it looks like I have some shopping to do on your web-site...


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Nice look. The Marsilea is a pleasing plant, most often overlooked. It does have some problems in the long-term with regard to the blackening of older stems. They look unsightly and are difficult to remove from the surrounding groundcover be it HC or Eleocharis etc...


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

beautiful layout jeff. as usual. a real inspiration.:usa2: thank you for sharing.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Nice look. The Marsilea is a pleasing plant, most often overlooked. It does have some problems in the long-term with regard to the blackening of older stems. They look unsightly and are difficult to remove from the surrounding groundcover be it HC or Eleocharis etc...


Many thanks. 
I really like Marsilea for it's very slow and controlled growth and good green coverage. I trim out-- one at a time-- any stems that start to fade or die. We have used it pretty extensively and as long as you stay on top of some minimal maintenance with it, it seems to stay really nice (under good light I should say). I have had the syptoms you describe moreso in lower light scenarios.


----------

